# 3D mosaic soap



## Sky Mior (Feb 13, 2014)

Fun with cp soap :razz:


----------



## Beany (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow! How did you make this?


----------



## Alprinceton (Feb 13, 2014)

That looks great!
Could we have a tutorial?
Pleeeeaaaaase!


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2014)

Great looking soap!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow this is awesome !!! Very nice soap. I also want to know how  did you do that?


----------



## paillo (Feb 13, 2014)

Fantastic! The straight lines are amazing, very, very handsome soap.


----------



## Happysoap (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, soap master, show us the way!


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't even wrap my head around this one.  How is this even possible?  It's like one of those brain puzzles that I hate so much.  It's stunning, so please tell ...


----------



## seven (Feb 13, 2014)

amazing! I too wanted to know how in the world you did such a thing!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 13, 2014)

That does look fun .. congrats on a beautiful soap!!!


----------



## dneruck (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow! Amazing... Such talent. I'd love a tutorial too.


----------



## hlee (Feb 13, 2014)

Love!


----------



## Em522 (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tienne (Feb 14, 2014)

Fantastic! Love the red. Very pretty soap indeed!


----------



## judymoody (Feb 14, 2014)

Great precision!  I'm impressed.


----------



## gurdeep (Feb 14, 2014)

Going mad not knowing how to please please tell o great one


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 15, 2014)

Way cool!  Must have taken a lot of patience!


----------



## Miha Engblom (Apr 15, 2014)

I really do not know how that soap was made, but I imagine that if one cuts red cubes and places them in the mold, and after that fills the rest with white batter, or white cubes, and repeat that process a few times and then gell the whole thing ... might get something similar... or who knows?! We have to try  right?  It must be a "rebatch" of cubes because one can not pour perfect edges...  correct me if wrong


----------



## Tienne (Apr 15, 2014)

I would make the soap in a red ED mould with dividers in and pour the two alternating colours in the divides. (= 4 vertical stripes.) Then, when the soap was unmoulded, I would slice the soap horizontally into 4 sections. Then I would place one of the sections back in the mould, wipe it with water to make it moist and then turn another section over (=upside down so the colours alternate on the next layer) and place that on top, moisten, then put another section back in and then again turn the last section over and then I would put the whole thing in a warm oven to meld the slices together. Then I would unmould and cut the soap into bars as usual. That's how I would go about it. 

ETA: If you wanted the soap in two layers, then I would cut the bars in half thickness and turn every other soap and then moisten and meld.

If you don't have a mould with dividers, you could do the same thing by making a 4-layered soap. If you're not that good at making extremely straight layers, (like me) you could pour the soap in 4 parts. Pour one layer at a very light trace to make sure the top is completely level, let it set, then mix and pour the next layer and so on. Then when you've unmoulded, you'd slice the sections by cutting vertically down the length of the loaf instead of horizontally. Swap the pieces around, moisten, put them back in the mold and so on.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 4, 2015)

Bump! Another intriguing soap from this soaper, this one comes from early 2014.


----------



## hlee (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh my. I can't even imagine trying that let alone achieving such perfect results.
 The dedication of some of you soap makers is astounding!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jan 4, 2015)

I think Tienne's got it--like the way you make a checkerboard cake, only with soap. Way too advanced for me but those are PERFECT!


----------



## newbie (Jan 4, 2015)

I think Miha's idea about the red cubes cut and lined up then white batter poured around them is part of the key. In the first picture, you can see a couple of the cubes are not touching each other but the white is perfect in between, which makes me the think the red was placed and the white poured. I don't see that in the other side though, not do I see any bubbles and the layers are perfectly aligned. It is possible the OP did another layer once the white was set, or they might have cut, moistened and set the other layer on top as Tienne suggested. I don't think this was done with dividers though. The lines are too crisp and perfect. Very cool.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 4, 2015)

I would do this by pouring a half a loaf of the red, then cutting it into strips. 

Place 2 strips in the mold, then pour white to the top. Place 2 more red strips, pour the white. You would have to work very carefully and the white would need to be at a medium trace.


----------

